
A Child’s Puzzle Helped Uncover How Magnets Work - eaguyhn
https://www.wired.com/story/a-childs-puzzle-helped-uncover-how-magnets-really-work/
======
DerekL
This is reprinted from Quanta Magazine. Previously discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19013993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19013993)

